# Sale in El Reno Oklahoma Sept 1ST?



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Anyone going to the Boer goat breed sale next month in El Reno?

Gt


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too far away for me...


----------

